# Trash or treasure? Looking forward to finding out.



## KiwiBro (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks interesting. I'd like to have a slice out of that.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 7, 2014)

What would you guys do to try to make the most of what might be there?

I'd like the other side of the log for lumber, unless you think that's not a good idea? 
Would it be better to cut from a few feet above the burl to the butt, seal both ends of the log and just risk that's a better outcome than using the other side for lumber before cutting the burl out of the log?

Should I try slabbing it from the whole log or leaving the whole burl complete for the wood turners to try their luck with it, or?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not going to pretend I know. Try posting in the milling section. I'm sure you'll get some good advice there.


----------



## ZachAK (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool burl! May be worth tracking down some local woodturners. Species really determines whether it's worth it or not.

What species is it, anyway?


----------



## Tim Hawk (Dec 2, 2015)

Removed, let set and dry for 7-10 years. Then ask if it's trash after you slice it open.


----------



## gunny100 (Dec 6, 2015)

if it s free i want it
hard woods only


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 6, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> if it s free i want it
> hard woods only


I'm surprised you didn't ask the OP to drive it to your place like you usually do.


----------



## Tim Hawk (Dec 8, 2015)

Overnight fedex is better for him!


----------



## Tim Hawk (Dec 8, 2015)

ZachAK said:


> Cool burl! May be worth tracking down some local woodturners. Species really determines whether it's worth it or not.
> 
> What species is it, anyway?


Looks like Sycamore maybe?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 9, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_saligna


----------

